

Internship Based Question - jamesgottleb

I am pursuing my degree from the Coventry University &amp; looking for an Internship(IT) in Dubai. What&#x27;s the best way to find one?
======
rosewingett
I had the same query as yours. That is when one my friends’ referred me to a
firm called “Pursue Asia”. I wanted to pursue an internship in Human
Resources. It fortunately turned out to be a good experience, as Pursue Asia
not only arranged a firm for my Internship, but also took care of me during my
stay in Dubai. Here’s their website just in case if you want to have a look at
it : www.pursueasia.com

